# My testosterone levels are above 1000 naturally at age 34?



## Justin4250 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi, new to the forum.  Was looking for a place to get some more opinions on my testosterone levels.  I'm 34 married with kids and been out of the gym for most of the last few years.  Slowly been making my way back in several times per week and a trusted friend recommended a twice/week injection of GABA mixed with some vitamins.  I asked my doctor to test my blood for the usual things in addition to T3 and IGF-1.  I went in today to go over the results and was shocked to have a Testosterone level of 1015 ng/dL (range was 175-781).  Free Testosterone was 11.8 (range 8.7-25.1).  Remember I'm 34 years old and the doctor said he has never seen natural levels that high.  My IGF-1 level was 342 ng/mL (range was 115-307).  From what I read online, taking GABA can directly increase your HGH levels but my doctor is baffled by the 1000+ testosterone levels.  I had been taking the GABA for 3 weeks when my blood was drawn.  He actually took more blood to test for pituitary problems that may be causing excessive hormone production.  Has this happened to anyone else?  I'm thinking I will continue the twice/wk GABA injection and will go back in 8 weeks to re-test my hormone levels.  Thought maybe someone here could help.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2013)

Justin4250, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Sherk (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome to imf


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome 

Interesting levels. Very high for sure


----------



## sityslicker (Jun 28, 2013)

You lucky bastard. Whatever is going on, don't ruin it.


----------



## brazey (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## sneedham (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome..

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## charley (Jun 28, 2013)

_*
WELCOME!!!  you want another forum...
*_


----------



## AmM (Jun 28, 2013)

If you do have excessive hormone production tell the doctor don't fix it! Lol!


----------



## dmike03 (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## heavylifting1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome on board


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## TheArchitect (Jul 23, 2013)

welcome to the board!!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 23, 2013)

I take GABA for a calming agent and recommend it to a few of my PT clients that are kicking smoking, or alcohol etc. That's seriously a high T level --and IGF-1 normally drops significantly after you stop producing DHEA is your adolescence years.


----------



## kboy (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome a board !


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome mane


----------



## hansel2010 (Jul 28, 2013)

welcome!!!


----------



## matters246 (Aug 27, 2013)

hey hypo_glycemic I have a question for you about a previous post please email me at matters2488@gmail.com  thanks


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow that is great news! I really hope that it stays that way for a while! Awesome numbers bro. I have high test too for my age it isn't like yours but it's high for my age. I really hope you enjoy your manhood. Lol good luck in your training and workouts.


----------

